#  >  > Συζητήσεις >  > > >  >  > Αγγελίες >  > > >  >  > Λογισμικό >  > > >  >  > Πωλείται: Πωλείται Fespa v16

## NIKLAS51133

πωλειται στατικο προγραμμα fespa v16 (σκυροδεμα , μεταλλικα push over , κανεπε, αναπτυγματα οπλισμων δοκων ,ξυλινες κατασκευες, cad organizer)

τιμη 5000 ευρω 
πληροφοριες n.sofokleoys_engineering@live.com

----------

